# new user/need JD 650 injector pump help



## rjg340 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello to all. I just purchased a John Deere 650 with a Yanmar 2 cyl. diesel, and I cannot seem to be able to find a repair/service manual for it. I need to know how the injector pump goes back together. I found an exploded drawing, but I'm sure the throttle bar needs to be in the right position relative to the pump cams.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You are going to need a Bosch injector pump shop manual. The reassembly is just a part of the pump repair. It will need to be bench tested for proper operation. Or are you just trying to reassemble it for a turn in core?


----------



## rjg340 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I believe I'm just going to get a new pump. I still would like any advice on putting the new pump back on the block. Does anyone know if there is a comparable Yanmar tractor with the same model 2T80UJ engine? The YM155 parts look similar, but I cannot find the engine model #.

Thanks for any help...I've got turf to mow & dirt to move.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Someone else had used this site for 650/750/850 parts, he said to talk to rob

http://www.fredricksequipment.com/Portals/0/John Deere Catalog.doc


----------



## rjg340 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks MFreund,

I talked to Paul at Fredricks, and he went the extra mile to help me find the pump I need. He even looked up the Deere part numbers for the stuff he didn't have.

Thanks again guys for the help, I'm sure I'll be back for more.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I knew there would be a use for all this useless info I collect


----------



## leelucho (Mar 23, 2009)

*John Deere 650 with a Yanmar 2 cyl. diesel*

i also need help to service this pump.
took it apart to clean up water in it.
after puting it togethrt hardly starts and rpm stays hi and does not respond to trotle.
any help or instructios or maual will help
thank you


----------



## rrbush47 (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a 1986 JD650 mini tractor, was working perfect when I last parked it last week, when I started it today it went wide open, no throtle responce ,only way to stop it was shut fuel off. Any ideas.RRbush


----------

